# Shrimp Appetizer Idea



## *amy* (Dec 26, 2007)

Thought this would make a tasty shrimp appy for New Years' Eve, etc.

Loosely translated...

Peel, devein, & rinse your shrimp, leaving the tails ON.

Chop up some cilantro, setting some whole leaves aside. 

Combine soy sauce, lemon zest, minced fresh ginger, chopped cilantro & toasted sesame oil; marinate the shrimp in mixture - covered about 20 minutes. Drain & pat shrimp dry.

Put a few cilantro leaves on wonton wrappers, top w shrimp facing lengthwise with the tail extending from the wrapper. Start at farthest end of wrapper & roll up the shrimp/cilantro. The tail should be sticking out of one end. Press wonton edge to seal & brush the end of the wrapper w water or egg wash.

Pour oil into a deep pot and heat to 375. Fry wontons in batches until golden brown. Lift shrimp out with tongs, draining oil, and keep warm in oven. (I may try baking the shrimp wontons - spraying them with cooking spray - your choice.)

For dipping sauce - Mix 1/2 cup soy sauce, 1 tbsp. sesame oil, orange and lemon juice, orange marmalade, chopped green onions, and ginger -- or any dipping sauce of choice, hot mustard etc.


----------



## *amy* (Dec 26, 2007)

This is close to a recipe, I've had my eye on... the shrimp is marinated in Vodka, thyme, romemary, lemon, ginger & garlic, wrapped in prosciutto, then wrapped in Phyllo/Puff Pastry & baked. Some shrimp for thought.

Shrimp With Prosciutto In Fillo


----------



## Fincher (Dec 26, 2007)

sounds good!

although I never understood the appeal in cooking with vodka,  its rather neutral.

I love the idea of marinating, then wrapping in proscuitto, then phyllo

For a mediteranian style you could puree s.d tomatoes with olives garlic, anchovies, basil, marjoram, and parsley, perhaps a splash of white wine.  marinate and rub the shrimp with the paste,  wrap in proscuitto, then in the phyllo and bake.   Serve with a drizzle of paprika infused olive oil.

Thanks so much for the idea Amy!


----------



## *amy* (Dec 26, 2007)

Fincher said:


> sounds good!
> 
> although I never understood the appeal in cooking with vodka, its rather neutral.
> 
> ...


 
I'm sun-dried tomato friendly, so that floats my (shrimp) boat. Thanks, Fincher, & Welcome to DC. If you give it a go, let us know how you liked the dish. I'm thinking a mango/ginger relish might be nice too or a ginger/lime marinade w cilantro. That's what I love about cooking, so many choices to personalize the recipe.

Whoa, that's a big knife.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 26, 2007)

Amy said:
			
		

> Pour oil into a deep pot and heat to 375. Fry wontons in batches until golden brown. Lift shrimp out with tongs, draining oil, and keep warm in oven. (I may try baking the shrimp wontons - spraying them with cooking spray - your choice.)


 
I'll have a double order fried!!!


----------



## *amy* (Dec 26, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> I'll have a double order fried!!!


 
Coming right up. For you, Bob, how about a marinade of Bourbon BBQ sauce & wrapped in Bacon & won ton skins?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 26, 2007)

Sounds tempting Miss Amy, but I think I'll just take the bourbon straight up, and the won tons on the side!


----------



## bananabob (Jan 12, 2008)

hmm this sounds like a very good recipe and thx for sharing.  ill have ti try ti out sometime


----------



## *amy* (Jan 12, 2008)

bananabob said:


> hmm this sounds like a very good recipe and thx for sharing. ill have ti try ti out sometime


 
Welcome, bananabob.  Hope you give it a try... & welcome to discuss cooking.


----------

